# Day of Days!



## Sailor. (Apr 23, 2005)

"I see you stand like greyhounds in the slips, Straining upon the start. The game’s afoot: Follow your spirit; and, upon this charge Cry ‘God for Harry! England and Saint George!"


----------



## Maestro (Apr 23, 2005)

Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot ?

What are you talking about ? Am I the only one to be lost by reading this ?


----------



## Sailor. (Apr 23, 2005)

It's a quaint old English tradition going way back before Canada was invented.  
 23rd of April = Saint George's Day.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2005)

Before we were "invented", eh? 
Well I've never quite heard it put like _that_ before.

Oh, and Happy St. George's Day.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello Sailor!!!!!
well someone had to say it!
HAPPY Saint Georges day matie. Thanks for remembering ...mi flags out AND the sun is shining, 'Lovely'. I would post a rose if I had time>>>> anyone got time and their hands?


----------



## trackend (Apr 23, 2005)

Here you go lanc this is the best i could do at short notice
its got a little england flag on the tail 
Ps lanc these are the badges Duxford are issuing to the airspace supporters its only costing me fifty quid a year


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 23, 2005)

wow nice pics, what do i gotta do to get me one of them badges??


----------



## Maestro (Apr 23, 2005)

Sailor. said:


> It's a quaint old English tradition going way back before Canada was invented.
> 23rd of April = Saint George's Day.



Oh... Well, Happy Saint George's Day !


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 23, 2005)

Happy St Georges day everyone! my flag was out, it was nice to see other people putting theirs out too!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 23, 2005)

Happy St Georges Day, 5 pints of Bombardier got me an England hat!


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

Track I love the badge mate.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey I spoke to my son who as you may know is out at Uni in Barcelona, he says that they celebrate St Georges day out there.
The tradition being, males buy the females a red rose and the females buy the boys a book of poetry. ummm!
Well seems more than we do here. sounds better than fighting dragons..... OR does it???


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 24, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Hey I spoke to my son who as you may know is out at Uni in Barcelona, he says that they celebrate St Georges day out there.
> The tradition being, males buy the females a red rose and the females buy the boys a book of poetry. ummm!
> Well seems more than we do here. sounds better than fighting dragons..... OR does it???



Yes it does, although i've been out with a few dragons in my time i've never had to fight them - thank god!!  

Nothing "official" seems to be done to celebrate St Georges day in England, especially not London!! We all pay enough in taxes, so they should at least put on a parade or something!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Just a simple question from the ignorant side of the pond , but do the Scots celebrate St. Andrew's Day? Is there even such a thing?

As a 'New Scot', I'm a bit curious.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes, on November 30th. Usually a haggis supper in my experience.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Ah. Thanks, but I'll skip the haggis.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 24, 2005)

Lurrvley Haggis! drools..... 

You don't know what you're missing!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Actually, yes I do. 
We just don't agree too well, haggis and me.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't know what it is made of, but it looks ing.


----------



## trackend (Apr 25, 2005)

[quote="CrippenTrack I love the badge mate.[/quote]
I recently became a member of the supporters for the new Airspace display that under construction at Duxford if you subscribe with a regular donation they give you a bit of bumph and a tie pin some concessions


----------



## trackend (Apr 25, 2005)

trackend said:


> [quote="CrippenTrack I love the badge mate.


I recently became a member of the supporters for the new Airspace display that under construction at Duxford if you subscribe with a regular donation they give you a bit of bumph and a tie pin plus some concessions


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 25, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Lurrvley Haggis! drools.....
> 
> You don't know what you're missing!




Yes I do. - by the looks of things Dysentry


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 25, 2005)

That's been _my_ experience!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 26, 2005)

It was St Georges day? 15th year ive missed it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)




----------

